# Forgeworld Resin Cleaning question



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I just got my Forgeworld models in yesterday and I want to start assembling them tonight. My question is: How should I clean the resin parts? Is it as simple as hot water, do I need to add some soap, do I need to scrub the parts? I'm not very experienced with large resin kits.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I bathe mine in warm soapy water and scrub them with a toothbrush, does the job just fine.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I also clean mine in Warm Soapy Water using a Toothbrush.

SGMAlice


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't have the water too hot.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Silens said:


> Don't have the water too hot.


Unless you need to straighten the odd bit.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I do have some warped casts (Long pulse laser bits for the hornets). How hot should the water be for both cases: Cleaning and bending warps?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Pure hot water from a hot water tap is usually fine for bending warps. As for cleaning, I don't know the exact temperature, but luke warm should be fine. Someone else might be able to give you more precise details as I usually just go by the feel of the water there and then.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

If you can put your hands in it without being uncomfortable then its safe for cleaning the Resin.
If it burns then it is sufficient to fix the Warping.

SGMAlice


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

SGMAlice said:


> . . . If it burns then it is sufficient to fix the Warping. . . .


And after you're back from the doctor, you'll have to wait till the bandages come off to paint it. :laugh:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> If you can put your hands in it without being uncomfortable then its safe for cleaning the Resin.
> If it burns then it is sufficient to fix the Warping.
> 
> SGMAlice


Couldn't have worded it better.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

For just cleaning i dont mess about straight into the heavy stuff. Fairy power spray the whole thing leave it for 45-60 mins scrub with a old toothbrush. Fairy spray strips the paint off a model in 45 mins.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

umm.....he means to get the mold release agent off the model, not old paint


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

And i mean mould release too


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is also posted in the tutorial section .


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you every one for the help!

@djinn24
Great video, helped a lot! Was that a burrito in the microwave @3:13-3:40?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

stevey293 said:


> For just cleaning i dont mess about straight into the heavy stuff. Fairy power spray the whole thing leave it for 45-60 mins scrub with a old toothbrush. Fairy spray strips the paint off a model in 45 mins.





stevey293 said:


> And i mean mould release too


so why did you mention paint in your first post, any you dont need "heavy stuff" to get rid of mold release, just warm water and soap. no need for 45-60 mins wait.

khrone


----------



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

Using FPS to clean mould release is ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it? I've had a few that even after doing the usual steps where coated still so now i dont mess about.


----------



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

If mould release agent doesn't come off with soap and water then it isn't mould release agent.

Sometimes Resin doesn't cure properly and will remain gunky, you'd need to send the model back and get a new one, as it can't be fixed.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

As others have said - warm (not hot) water with a good dose of Fairy Liquid or similar in it (to remove the mold release agent from the model) works fine. I use a toothbrush to scrub them with, to make sure I get the recesses clean.



AG. said:


> Sometimes Resin doesn't cure properly and will remain gunky, you'd need to send the model back and get a new one, as it can't be fixed.


 That's not actually a curing error; it's caused by an unequal mix of the two resin components which prevents it from reaching the correct mix to cure hard.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I have an almost entire Eldar hornet model that was not a proper resin mix ratio. I need to contact FW to let them know this weekend.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Knowing me it was probably a burrito .


----------

